# Cookbook sub-forum?



## elcameron (Feb 18, 2007)

Have you considered a cookbook review sub-forum? I think it would be very cool. In some cookbooks the recipes are not quite on. It would be good to know. 

Thanks for the site, and its ease of use.


----------



## elcameron (Feb 18, 2007)

And there it is, Sorry I'll search first next time.


----------

